# camo truck seat covers



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Anybody have camo seat covers on their truck, that fit good and they like?

If so I need recommendations and ideas.

Thanks,

SS


----------



## heavyhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

I really like the covers we got from Hatchie Bottom. Great covers, have had them for two years and they aren't fading yet. They are not the neoprene material, I like my back to breathe a little more than neo allows. They provided great customer service when we ordered (through Cabella's)

Good luck
Grant


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I got the neoprene Hatachi bottom covers also from cabela's and I ove them. They were easy to put on and look like customs. Steve I have them on my Chevy 2005 HD, I think thats what your getting.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Got it on tuesday and love it so far. 2500HD crew, 4x4 duramax!

I have seen Hatchie Bottom at Cabelas and was not impressed with the models they have in the showroom at the store.

How about Camoseatcovers.com or Superhides by Marathon?

Anybody?


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

www.marathonseatcovers.com

I've had the camo Superhides on two of my pickups in the past...and I was very pleased. Excellent fit, very durable and well constructed. Plus, their customer service has always been top shelf!


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

Sportsman Camo Covers. These guys absoultely make the best covers available. They fit perfectly once installed and do not fade. They are made of high impact Cordura nylon and have quilted inserts in the seat area. I ordered mine this Fall and they were custom made and delivered in less than 4 weeks. Most sizes and styles are is-stock when ordered, they were just out of my particular camo preference.

http://www.camotruckseats.com/


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

KC Steve said:


> Got it on tuesday and love it so far. 2500HD crew, 4x4 duramax!
> 
> I have seen Hatchie Bottom at Cabelas and was not impressed with the models they have in the showroom at the store.
> 
> ...


I got a 2500hd dura CC in July. It made my old Z71 seem like a toy. Congrats!


----------

